# Irish Property Funds



## werner (15 May 2010)

Any info on how Irish Property Funds are?
Have they fallen off a cliff like the rest of the property bubble?

I am thinking in terms of the Irish Property Fund, that myself and colleagues had a part (very small part fortunatley) of our company pension invested in.

I believe in common with many such Irish funds they blocked withdrawals to prevent the fund crumbling.

Any one any similar experiences to share

I was encouraged by a broker recently to invest in some such funds as they are now "good value"

I think they are as much good value as the current Irish Governments economic plans and told him where to get off!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rory Gillen (16 May 2010)

I believe there is potentially great value on offer in prime Irish commercial property following a 60% decline in prices but you will have to assume that Ireland inc. recovers and does not go the way of Greece. I guess we probably all have differing views on that.

I have looked closely at the Aviva Irish Commercial Property fund, which provides undiluted exposure to prime Irish commercial property. If you email me I'll send you a copy r.gillen@investRcentre.com


----------



## PMU (19 May 2010)

werner said:


> I was encouraged by a broker recently to invest in some such funds as they are now "good value"/QUOTE]
> 
> I’m not saying that IE property funds do not represent ‘good value’, but if your financial adviser is such a genius why did he or she not advise you to invest in UK commercial property in say Sept 09 when it bottomed out and has since increased back to its November 2008 level (based on the Aviva UK commercial property fund), i.e. 14% increase?  If the adviser missed this one,what makes you think he or she has any ability to forecast property trends? [Disclosure: personally long Aviva UK commercial property fund.  This is not a recommendation to invest in this or any other fund.].


----------



## werner (19 May 2010)

PMU said:


> werner said:
> 
> 
> > I was encouraged by a broker recently to invest in some such funds as they are now "good value"/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## pavb2 (2 Jun 2010)

My experience on other thread is that I invested €200k over 3 years in Irish Life Irish Property Fund N, down about €100k now moved to Zurich policy.

I've looked at other Irish Life funds and this fund down 53% over 3 years, is probably the worst performer

Again like others I trusted broker's advice,now I will do my own research from now and have more confidence in my own decision making


----------

